# jessica ennis!!!



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

♥ ♥ My new idol!!! She looks amazing doesnt she! How much training u reckon she puts in?!  She must train literally ALL DAY!! Wow though worth it if u can do it! She is very pretty too


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

They talked about her fiancee on TV yesterday. I was at a party with about 60 people all watching it. Literally as they said 'fiancee' all the guys in the room looked at each other like 'I've never been more jealous of a guy I haven't met.' You'd take her home to your parents


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

She's smoking hot joined her Facebook page and omg


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I've done the same brock ha


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I have had her picture on my noticeboard all through my comp prep. Saw her every morning before I did my cardio. Multi-eventers do train hard, they have to be good at every event plus I am guessing she probably does a few nifty compound moves with weights too.


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Very impressive performance, I don't usually get that excited about athletics but even I had a little cheer when she crossed the line in the final event last night.

The fact that she is hot doesn't do any harm either ;-)


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dream girl!! Enough said.


----------

